# Surgery, rehab and PT done!



## Assassin32 (Sep 14, 2018)

Got cleared to go back to light strengthening yesterday 5 weeks post elbow surgery. My surgeon had to push surgery back from June to August because of a family emergency. So today was my 1st day back in the gym in 6 weeks and my 1st time lifting with near full ROM in over a decade. Had surgery to remove bone spurs on both side of my elbow joint and remove a bunch of floating bone chips. I already feel much better and can't wait to get back to regular work outs. The last 2 years have sucked ass. Hope you all are doing well, I plan on hanging out more now that I can actually do real shit in the gym again soon. Peace.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Awesome! Great to hear man.. always good to hear a good outcome of proper surgery and rehab.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2018)

Glad to hear man. It'll be nice to see you around more.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 14, 2018)

Glad to see things are looking up for you. Good on ya for getting back in the gym


----------



## stonetag (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey man, glad you're still above ground lol! Hang around again and shoot the shit. Nice to be back in the gym, right!


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2018)

Alright. Guess you'll be stopping by more and that's a good thing my man.

Take it all in; it's like a second lease on life!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2018)

Fawkin' Aye Mate! Welcome back! Now take it a bit slow and let yerself adapt once more. Ye'll be back to good in no time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2018)

Yo assassassin welcome back man. Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 15, 2018)

What else have you been up to?
Are you still a cut man? Fill us in.


----------

